# Kind of surprised at the lack of chatter



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

The pretty low level of talk regarding the new TiVo box has me worried that perhaps TiVo did wait to long and it is too crippled.

I know that it is limited release right now, but geez only 6 active threads in a forum dedicated to the product?

I hope it is because all the lucky ones who have gotten theirs are too busy enjoying the TiVo'y goodness!!


----------



## ncted (May 13, 2007)

After getting a couple of Tivo HDs for my OTA plans, I can say I would get the THR22 over the HR24s I have now if I was signing up for D* today. I didn't realize how much I missed Tivo until I used it again.

-Ted


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

How many threads would you like? There seems to be quite a bit of activity, but not a lot in original content. Give it time - and national release.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

Consider how dead this forum was before the THR22 launch, I would say things have picked up considerably.


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

I'm pleasantly surprised by how much interest has been shown here and on DBS talk given the limitations of the unit.


----------



## Wil (Sep 27, 2002)

nrc said:


> I'm pleasantly surprised by how much interest has been shown here and on DBS talk given the limitations of the unit.


At the "other place," where the features of the Tivo as we know it today were invented, the chatter level is about zero.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Ok, Ill chatter a bit.
I wish that they had a 4th setting on the front panel LED brightness. Need to be able to turn it off as even on low the blue LED's light up the bedroom quite a bit.
Had to tape a piece of cardboard over the circle of blue.
Hope that this control isn't hard wired so D* can do a software fix for this.
I wish that the up, down, left, right circle button on the remote control flipped tuners when the down arrow is pressed like the HR10. I know, minor issue, but it would have been nice if they were consistent with the remote function.
I have read that this isn't as hackable as the HR10 was, but I hope down the road someone comes up with the process to copy the hard drive over to a larger (1TB) drive.
I see that Weaknees will have larger drives available, but they are a bit pricey.
Don't want to try MFStools until someone post some info with the procedure to do this.
That is all the chatter for now.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

BOBCAT said:


> Ok, Ill chatter a bit.
> I wish that they had a 4th setting on the front panel LED brightness. Need to be able to turn it off as even on low the blue LED's light up the bedroom quite a bit.
> Had to tape a piece of cardboard over the circle of blue.
> .....


I was puzzled by this, too. The DirecTV HDDVRs do have an "off" setting for those front panel LEDs.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

I think that D* didn't put an off setting just so their DVR's would have "one up" over the THR. 
They must have been "stuck on stupid" when it came to thinking or not thinking about the THR being used in the bedroom.
After all, they wouldn't want the THR to have as much or more functionality than their much more popular HR boxes. They took 3 years to make sure of that!


----------



## nrc (Nov 17, 1999)

BOBCAT said:


> I wish that the up, down, left, right circle button on the remote control flipped tuners when the down arrow is pressed like the HR10. I know, minor issue, but it would have been nice if they were consistent with the remote function.


Unfortunately that's something that TiVo changed on their retail boxes when the original stand alone S3 came out. It took some getting used to and I preferred the old way as well.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

nrc,
It would be nice if they would fix that though, it was much more convenient.
The peanut remote was "human engineered" in the way it fits the hand and were the buttons are. Now, instead of the thumb hitting the down arrow and having it change tuners, have to rotate the remote so the index finger reaches up to hit the swap button or it take three functions to swap tuners. right arrow, down arrow and select. 
It is a small step back in functionality and convenience.

It would have been nice if they left the volume and channel rocker buttons below the thumb up/down also.
In the original location, the thumb 's slight bend gave leverage when the volume and channel buttons were pushed. 
With the new location, the thumb has to be extended to push them, or slide the remote down in the hand a bit to curve the thumb to operate these buttons.
Just another bit of the human engineering taken out of the remote.
The thumbs up/down are used a lot less, and should have been left in the extended location.
Designers love to change things even though it was designed right the first time.:down::down::down:


----------



## Fish Man (Mar 4, 2002)

stevel said:


> How many threads would you like? There seems to be quite a bit of activity, but not a lot in original content. Give it time - and national release.


Yep, this.

Not many folks have them yet.

I've got one on order from weaknees...


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well mine just got delivered. Still in the process of setting them up.


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

midas said:


> Well mine just got delivered. Still in the process of setting them up.


Cool. Keep us posted.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

Well pretty much setup. It's going to take a while for the guide to fully populate and index before I can add all my season passes. 

So far the only thing I really miss from the HR24 is being able to use the number keys in the search. The graphics do look a little dated after having the HD GUI, but I can deal with that. 

Everything else is a plus. The picture seems a little better. Everything seems faster. Changing channels is faster. Having real double buffers is great, although once I have full guide data I don't expect to be watching much live. Trick play is definitely smoother and having a real slow motion is another plus. 

I'm a happy camper so far.


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Did you get the software update after you completed the setup?


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

BOBCAT said:


> Did you get the software update after you completed the setup?


There was a little good and bad in that.

The bad is, I was in the middle of going through the channel list, selecting what I wanted and didn't, when it decided to reboot to install the update without any warning. The good was that it actually remembered all the changed I had made to the channel list even though I hadn't had the chance to hit DONE.


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

stevel said:


> How many threads would you like? There seems to be quite a bit of activity, but not a lot in original content. Give it time - and national release.


I based my thoughts on the TiVo forum archive from 2004.

For the first 6 months of that year, 61 pages of posts in the HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs section......

http://archive.tivocommunity.com/ti...r=&sortfield=lastpost&perpage=35&pagenumber=1


----------



## litzdog911 (Oct 18, 2002)

dirk1843 said:


> I based my thoughts on the TiVo forum archive from 2004.
> 
> For the first 6 months of that year, 61 pages of posts in the HDTV TiVo Powered PVRs section......
> 
> http://archive.tivocommunity.com/ti...r=&sortfield=lastpost&perpage=35&pagenumber=1


That was SEVEN years ago, back when the only DirecTV DVR was Tivo.


----------



## pendragn (Jan 21, 2001)

BOBCAT said:


> I think that D* didn't put an off setting just so their DVR's would have "one up" over the THR.
> They must have been "stuck on stupid" when it came to thinking or not thinking about the THR being used in the bedroom.
> After all, they wouldn't want the THR to have as much or more functionality than their much more popular HR boxes. They took 3 years to make sure of that!


Someone asked TiVoPony about this at the TiVo meetup in Vegas. He said the tech support department at TiVo demanded that the lights always be on so they could flash when the TiVo got commands from the remote. That was one of the ways phone support helped determine the problem.

tk


----------



## BOBCAT (Nov 28, 2002)

Guess tech support needed to see if the lights blink in order to tell the customer to put new batteries in the remote.
So they force everyone that has one of these in the bedroom to tape a piece of cardboard over the blue ring of insomnia.


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

A lot more discussion of the THR22 at http://www.dbstalk.com/forumdisplay.php?f=194


----------



## dirk1843 (Jul 7, 2003)

litzdog911 said:


> That was SEVEN years ago, back when the only DirecTV DVR was Tivo.


True, true........BUT it was in the HD section....the HDVR2 had been out for a while, so all (or most) of the talk was about the HR10-250.

Which cost a thousand dollars!!

I am not complaining or fussing, just making an observation that times or people or electronics have changed in the past 7 years.


----------



## midas (Jun 1, 2000)

I was one of those that spent $1000 back then. I was in the 2nd batch, just missed the first. 

But things were different then. At that time there was HD DVR available at all. The only way to watch HD on D* was watching it live. The HR10-250 was a real breakthrough. 

The new THR22 isn't the same type of device. We have had HD DRVs for many years now. And, as we've all acknowledged, the THR22 is severely lacking in features that would be expected today. 

But 2 days after mine arrived, I'm still giddy to finally have Tivo back in my house. But other than the HR2* fans arguing with the THR22 fans, there isn't really much to talk about.


----------



## Jerry_K (Feb 7, 2002)

nrc said:


> Unfortunately that's something that TiVo changed on their retail boxes when the original stand alone S3 came out. It took some getting used to and I preferred the old way as well.


I had five Series 3 and every single function of the remote was identical to the DirecTiVo (new buttons excepted). The down arrow changed channels.


----------

